# What should I buy: Benelli SBE 1 vs. Winchester Super X2



## snowbrooks69

I need to know which one would be a better gun that will last me a long time???

I can get the Super X 2 brand new Black 3.5", 28" barrel for $800

I can get the SBE 1 it's been used for 1 duck hunting season Black, 3.5" 28" barrel, Stainless steel upgrade inside, briley custom choke, and brand new parts that come with the gun in-case I need them for $850...

What shoul I go with guys? I don't know much about shotguns and thought if I posted this I could get some help or input for my decision... Let me know ASAP please.....


----------



## HonkerExpress

If you can find one, I would go with the SX3, its an awesome gun and I love mine. I would look for one of the sx3's if you want a good all around gun, I haven't had any problems with mine. I have used it for waterfowl, and pheasants, if you can find one, that would be my personal opinion.


----------



## snowbrooks69

Honker Express~

Does the Super X3 pull up like the Super X 2.. Also does the Super X 3 have a nice thick rib bown the barrel like the X2 has?? Now that browning took over winchester, what happens if I buy one and something goes wrong. Will Browning be able to take care of me?? I can get a Super X 3 for $890 down here brand new, but they are on back order in tell late Feb of 2007.... Also do they eject shells nice. I use a lot of 3" and 3 1/2" shells.. Thanks for the input...


----------



## jgat

Hey Snowbrooks, 
I have found that the most important thing is to find out which gun fits you best. If you live near to a large outdoors store they should have just about any gun you would be interrested in. Go in and shoulder them all. See which one pulls up to your shoulder best, which one lines up with your eye best, which one just feels the best to carry. That is really important. There is no sense spending around a grand on a shotgun that isn't right for you. By the way, give the Extrema 2 a try as well. Good luck and have fun shopping.


----------



## snowbrooks69

Jgat~

I spend a lot of time at Sportsmans Warehouse and the 2 that feels best to me are the oneces I listed. The Benelli super black eagle and the winchester super X 2 both fit perfect. Now the problem is which one between the 2 for the best shooter and most reliable. I am a little concerned about buying a used shot gun. It's a benelli though so I think it would be perfect forever. Benelli being intercia and the winchester being gas I don't know which one would be the best. My main concern is I don't want a gun that jams!!!!!


----------



## usmarine0352

Browning is keeping the Winchester AMMO line alive.

NOT the Winchester Firearm line alive.

So I would be careful about buying a gun that no one will service.

:sniper:

If you have questions about the Benelli check this forum.

http://www.benelliusa.com/forums/ultima ... rum/1.html


----------



## HonkerExpress

I have shot mine in all sorts of weather, my sx3 that is. And it has never jambed on me once. I have never been stuck swearing at my gun. I love the gun and you can alwasy find someone that will service them. I wouldn't let that change your mind. They are super nice and very very reliable guns. I have shoot trap loads, heavy lead loads, steel loads, and I have shot them at all different temps. I have shot in 15-80 degree weather and it never jambed on me once. The gun is very light, pulls very very nice and I truely love the gun. Where are you located at? it might be possible for me to run into you on a weekend, and you can see/test it for yourself. Once you shoot it, it will be a very easy decision. Just my two cents.


----------



## nickwesterholm

My dad bought the SBE 1 as soon as it came out brand new and hunted with it for years. I bought it from him this last season and i couldn't be happier with it. The inertia driven system is a dream. It's easy to take apart and clean, and if you keep it clean you will never have a problem with it. I crank out 3.5 inch BB all year long at honkers and i've never had it miss fire on me. i'm not saying this is the best gun for you, just saying that i've really been pleased with mine. and i know briley makes a great choke so, sounds like something to consider


----------



## verg

beretta extrema 2!!


----------



## stearns24

Winchester Super X3


----------

